# diskless node - shutdown > too many levels of symbolic links

## Mgiese

hi there,

my diskless setup is nearly perfect --> nearly  :Sad: 

i finaly managed to get my nvidia-driver working with dri, but now a last thing is left :

when i shutdown the system i got the following error messages (i can type them only by hand, needed 10 reboots so far):

```

* Unmounting network filesystems :

rm ´cannot remove /var/lib/init.d/starting/netmount´   too many levels of symbolic links

rm ´cannot remove /var/lib/init.d/stopping/netmount´   too many levels of symbolic links

touch .. can not modify .. read only fs

touch .. can not modify .. read only fs

rm ´cannot remove /var/lib/init.d/started/keymaps´   too many levels of symbolic links

rm ´cannot remove /var/lib/init.d/started/consolefont´   too many levels of symbolic links

rm ´cannot remove /var/lib/init.d/started/netmount´   too many levels of symbolic links

rm ´cannot remove /var/lib/init.d/started/netmount´   too many levels of symbolic links

rm ´cannot remove /var/lib/init.d/started/wasinactive´   too many levels of symbolic links

```

my fstab looks like this :

```
 

# these entries are essential

192.168.1.1:/remote/diskless/192.168.1.21/            /         nfs     sync,hard,intr,rw,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192    0 1

# 192.168.1.1:/remote/diskless/192.168.1.21/opt       /opt      nfs     sync,hard,intr,rw,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192    0 0

# 192.168.1.1:/remote/diskless/192.168.1.21/usr       /usr      nfs     sync,hard,intr,rw,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192    0 0

# 192.168.1.1:/remote/diskless/192.168.1.21/home      /home     nfs     sync,hard,intr,rw,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192    0 0

none                                                                 /proc     proc    defaults                                     0 0

# useful but superfluous

# 192.168.1.1:/remote/diskless/192.168.1.21/var/log                    /var/log  nfs     hard,intr,rw,nolock                                 0 0

# (if you are setting up an openMosix cluster only)

# none                            /mfs      mfs     dfsa=1                                       0 0

```

the nfs exports file :

```
# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

# one line like this for each slave

/remote/diskless/192.168.1.21   192.168.1.21(sync,rw,no_root_squash,no_all_squash)

# common to all slaves

/opt   192.168.1.0/24(sync,ro,no_root_squash,no_all_squash)

/usr   192.168.1.0/24(sync,ro,no_root_squash,no_all_squash)

/home  192.168.1.0/24(sync,rw,no_root_squash,no_all_squash)

# if you want to have a shared log

/var/log   192.168.1.21(sync,rw,no_root_squash,no_all_squash)
```

cat /proc/mounts

```

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / nfs rw,sync,vers=2,rsize=4096,wsize=4096,hard,nolock,proto=udp,timeo=11,retrans=2,addr=192.168.1.1 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec 0 0
```

i tried some things, changing the fstab, checking that the fs user is root and in group root

the kernel is mounting root fs as read only , but later on a service remounts root fs read/write

the /var/log/messages is not even created, if i create it by hand it stays empty

thanks a lot for your help

----------

## anonybosh

Looks like it's because it unmounts /var/lib before it stops all services and removes the symlinks. 

Maybe try removing netmount from any runlevels?

----------

## Mgiese

hey thanks that removed all my errors !  :Wink: 

but now i got the following problem, its just one short error message :

# stopping lo

root filesystem is network mounted -- cant stop lo

----------

## anonybosh

The only thing I can currently think of is maybe try editing the /etc/conf.d/rc file to:

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="none"

Doubt it will work, but I can't think of anything else; maybe it's another rc directive?

----------

## flyzu

I got the exact same problem. Is there a solution ?

```
# stopping eth0

root filesystem is network mounted -- cant stop eth0

# stopping lo

root filesystem is network mounted -- cant stop lo
```

----------

## Hobbes-X

 *flyzu wrote:*   

> I got the exact same problem. Is there a solution ?
> 
> ```
> # stopping eth0
> 
> ...

 

If the other solutions posted here don't work for you, you can just delete /etc/init.d/net.eth0.

----------

## flyzu

I removed net.lo and net.eth0 from the boot and the default runlevels. Now, it's working great without error. I do understand why I don't need net.eth0 to start but is it ok to remove net.lo ?

----------

## anonybosh

I don't think that you want to keep net.lo from starting -- the loopback 'device' can be quite convenient sometimes, and I would imagine some services/programs might require it.

----------

## flyzu

You're right, it's not a good solution   :Sad: 

But, is there a solution to avoid these "errors" ?

I finally had to add netmount in the default reunlevel, because I have other network shares to mount and now, when I'm stopping my machine, I have three errors :

```
#"Unmounting network filesystems"

"Failed to simply unmount filesystems"

# stopping eth0

root filesystem is network mounted -- cant stop eth0

# stopping lo

root filesystem is network mounted -- cant stop lo

```

A solution would be to stop netmount, net.lo and net.eth0 after everything else ?[/code][/quote]

These are the different deamons :

```
# rc-update show

alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             metalog |      default                  

             modules | boot                          

                 mpd |      default                  

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                 xdm |      default   
```

----------

